# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Native Russian Tutor via SKYPE!

## Russian Tutor

Dear Russian learners,
My name is Irina. I am a professional Native Russian Teacher with 11 years of teaching experience in Russian Federation, Europe and Central Asia. I offer different programs for you, your family members and your company.
I teach Russian via skype. 
Education
-University degree in Russian language and literature.
-MBA course MPP. 
Rates:
15 USD per 45 min. 
FIRST demo lesson is absolutely FREE of charge 
E-mail: russian.language.course@gmail.com
Looking forward to hearing from you soon.
Irina

----------


## Lampada

> ... Good luck. Irina

 А можно пожалуйста *подетальнее?*  Ваше заявление звучит так, как вроде бы Вы можете выставлять любую цену в зависимости от многих (непонятно насколько аккуратных) составляющих. 
Такая туманная реклами не может быть принята на нашем форуме.
Заранее спасибо Вам за внесение ясности в структуру Ваших расценок.

----------


## Kseniiam

(Удалено. Л.)

----------


## Lampada

> To all the Russian learners,  ...Kseniia

 *Расценки?*

----------

